# Finished Projects



## coherent (Mar 15, 2018)

A few weeks ago I posted a photo of some ovals I cut out of steel plate with my CNC plasma machine for a deck railing fabrication. 


Thought I would update with  a photo of a portion of the fabricated and powder coated railing installed on a deck. Owner was thrilled with the design and finished result.


----------



## brino (Mar 15, 2018)

coherent said:


> Owner was thrilled with the design and finished result.



No wonder! It's beautiful. 
It is both elegant and whimsical.
-brino


----------



## stioc (Apr 19, 2018)

That looks really nice, it's a Kokopelli? How does one cure the powder-coat on something like a railing? In a walk-in oven or something?  You must have a huge CNC table too.


----------

